# Chi neck sizes...???



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm just curious what everyone's chi's necks measure? When you buy collars do you have a hard time finding them?

Everyone should answer this question, especially if they have entered in an exchange, Fall or x-mas


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't know off-hand but tiny. LOL Bruiser is a small in collars and has a thicker neck and thicker fur. Maya has a pencil neck and wears puppy collars and Princess Peach is super tiny. haha
Will measure later.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody's neck is 9 inches.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine have such crazy differences in neck sizes. Bryco has about a 5.5" neck. Oakley's is around 7". Trigger's is close to 10" now. Laurel's is right around 12". The smaller two are tough to find collars for. Trigger seems to be the hardest though, because he's between the small and medium small breed collar sizes. Either one has way too much slack or just barely enough. 

LOL Tricia -- your answer. You are gonna hafta measure! I feel like chi collar size should be universal knowledge


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

amis neck is 9inchs , and tysons is 6inchs  got tysons first collar yesterday lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I just measured AJ yesterday when I was talking to T his neck is 6.5 inches!
I've never had an issue finding collars for him.. lots of the stores have small super adorable fancy collars for that size! his newest is black velvet with a bow with a rhinestone heart!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

leila's is 7 1/2 in.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Cali is 6", Ricky is 9" with coat, Coco 10"
coat makes a difference LOL


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Roo's neck is 7 inches and Pip's is 8 inches.


----------



## CindeRae (Jun 20, 2010)

Cinder's neck is about 8 inches.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Keep the answers coming guys!  Hahaha


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy is 7.5inches but I always get collars 1/2 - 1 inch bigger for room. That's including her really thick fur!!'


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Pippi has a huge neck, hers is 12.5inches - Not too hard to buy for really.

Maisie's is tiny (smaller than our 7 month old kitten!) - Hers is 6 inches and its a nightmare to buy for. I usually get the smallest and make more holes in it


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Lil Paws, or Lil pals, whichever it is makes teeny collars. They will fit as small as a 3" neck.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Those collars are so cute! I have one I had bought for Bryco when I first got him at the Petsmart in Denver...for awhile it was the ONLY thing that fit him...but it annoyed me because the part that was supposed to keep the collar fitted to a certain size slid around all the time and I never got another one. It was probably just that collar though cuz I know lots and lots of people use them. Now he has a tiny rolled leather collar for when he HAS to wear one...we had to jab more holes in it...but it just fits, and it doesn't hurt his coat which we are trying to keep nice ... the stinky part is even if I wanted some for Oakley, I'd have to have them shipped in or wait til the next time we go up to Denver. I adore that little black one w/ the bow and heart. So classy  

Blahhhhhhhh. Part of my problem is we live in a lab town. There isn't a lot of "small" anything!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

TLI said:


> Lil Paws, or Lil pals, whichever it is makes teeny collars. They will fit as small as a 3" neck.


And I am laughing out loud over here right now because that last collar you posted with the bow is the exact collar AJ is wearing right now! LOLI didn't know who makes it.. but I saw the one with the rhinestones as well.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Milo's is 8"
Matilda's is 8"
Maxie's is 7"
Maya's is 6.5'
Maribelle's is 6"
Marley's is 8"


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

in ireland its really hard finding a collar small enough for a chi puppy, you usually have to get a kitten one.
last year in spain i bought a couple for chis, cosmo is under 6 in, so the blue one came in handy, misty is 6 1/2 so i use an ancol cat collar for her, bianca and candy about 9 1/2 in, size 1 fits them loose
the ones iv bought on line i have been dissapointed with


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

MChis said:


> Milo's is 8"
> Matilda's is 8"
> Maxie's is 7"
> Maya's is 6.5'
> ...





amandagalway said:


> in ireland its really hard finding a collar small enough for a chi puppy, you usually have to get a kitten one.
> last year in spain i bought a couple for chis, cosmo is under 6 in, so the blue one came in handy, misty is 6 1/2 so i use an ancol cat collar for her, bianca and candy about 9 1/2 in, size 1 fits them loose
> the ones iv bought on line i have been dissapointed with


We need more pics of both sets of these pups! :-D


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The lil Paws work awesome. It's a 6-8" collar that doesn't just have a few holes. It has many that will adjust all the way from a 2" neck, to an 8" neck. All their styles are made that way, so it's a win, win. When you have to go to the very first holes so that it fits a teeny neck, the end will be quite long. What I did was clip the excess end off, and used a lighter to singe the material so it wouldn't ravel.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Bailey is 8 inches. 

Lucy is 10.5 inches.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I buy the 8-14" cat collars for Daisy. I adjust it to the smaller size so her neck (with fuzz) must be about 7 inches (I leave an inch for extra room).


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Man, Brody must have a thick neck at 9 inches!!! It seems so thin and tiny to me! Maybe I should remeasure, but I thought it was 9 inches, maybe it isn't.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Man, Brody must have a thick neck at 9 inches!!! It seems so thin and tiny to me! Maybe I should remeasure, but I thought it was 9 inches, maybe it isn't.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Man, Brody must have a thick neck at 9 inches!!! It seems so thin and tiny to me! Maybe I should remeasure, but I thought it was 9 inches, maybe it isn't.



I'm not sure what you mean by this exactly... I'm getting a feeling of some tongue in cheek there, anyhow I agree Brody does not look like he has a 9 inch neck.. I would have guessed him to be around the same as AJ since they seem similar in body structure. I also find depending on how people are holding the measuring tape it will give you different results.

Some dogs have really thin fur as well (my dog for sure) and I think this may or may not factor into a neck measurement, I'm no expert but those are just my thoughts!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree Tracy and Kitty.. but then i dont think some peoples measurements are accurate but idk :roll: Brody is quite muscular tho but he doesn't look like he has a 9 inch neck i'd say 8 max.. Daisy has really really thick fur (2 inches on her neck) but i dont think that really factors into the measurement because regardless i always buy an 8 inch collar for her as i like them loose!!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yep Sarah.. for instance if you look at the pic of my new dog Lucky in my siggy.. see his fur around his neck? to me he looks like he has a thick neck! it will be interesting to see what fits him, it will be nice if I can share collars with both dogs since AJ has a few really cute ones!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kitty, basing off the pic in your siggy, the new pup's neck is about 6.5" With his fur, and a bit added to not choke him, you would need about an 8" collar.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

So then same as what I am buying now right? that black collar with the bow is the same size range correct?

ETA I just looked he wears that one on the last hole and I can fit 2 fingers under it.. I always put his collars on pretty loose.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The black collar is a 6 to 8" collar. But it extends to about 10". That should give you plenty of room.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I seriously think its the cutest collar ever! it even fits those slide on rhinestone initial letters.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gia has just a lil over a 6" neck, but she has super, super thick fur around her neck. I buy a collar at least 7" for her to compensate for fur and extra room, but we don't use collars much. Just for bling once in awhile.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> I seriously think its the cutest collar ever! it even fits those slide on rhinestone initial letters.


I love that brand for my tiny tikes because they aren't stingy with holes so that I can adjust it to fit their teeny necks.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Im sure Gia is just pretending to be a SC you know with all that fur  

This is why i think some people have measured wrong. Gia is a small Chi and has a 6 inch neck.. theres no way a bigger 5 1/2lb plus dog has a 6 inch neck.. uhuh no way


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Twig 7.5"
Bentley 7.5"
Ruby 7"


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> Im sure Gia is just pretending to be a SC you know with all that fur
> 
> This is why i think some people have measured wrong. Gia is a small Chi and has a 6 inch neck.. theres no way a bigger 5 1/2lb plus dog has a 6 inch neck.. uhuh no way


I always say that Gia is in between a SC and a LC. :lol: She couldn't make up her mind. :lol: Gia weighs 3.5 lbs., 6" neck, 6" in height, and is just a tad over 6.5" in length.  Very tiny little girl. Jade's neck is 5".


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

And just for fun... pardon my pink nail polish! it needs a redo.









And...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay, I weighed lil mini mite too just to be sure on her weight.  3 lbs., 8.1 oz. That's a tiny lil postal scale. The platform she is standing on is a 7" by 7" square.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KittyD said:


> And just for fun... pardon my pink nail polish! it needs a redo.


I like your nail polish!! As you and I were talking about, AJ isn't "big," he's just long, tall, and thin. Like Brody.  Shaped more like the Deer heads. With Gia, she is lil bitty all over. Very short in height and length, and just tiny. They are all built different. Lexie doesn't weigh much more than Gia, and has a tiny neck too. But she's a bit taller and longer than her. Not by much, but it makes her look thinner for some reason. It's just all in their shape. The new boy you are getting appears to be more compact, tiny like my guys. Does that make sense? My daughters friend has a Chi built like AJ. Weighs about 4.5 lbs. like he does as well. She is about the same height as AJ too. 9/9.5”


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok guys.... I remeasured Brody and I am a GOOBER. I couldn't figure out why his neck size was so much bigger. Well duh. Because I didn't have it right. DUH!!!

So......

His neck measures 7.5 inches.










This is the collar I bought from T. It is 9 inches long (I guess that's where I got the 9 inches from??)










And here he is wearing the collar. He says "geeeeeez MOM! Get it right, will ya?!"


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I need to find my tape measure i think i left it at my mums.. i love these measure me show me things

Tracy i never noticed but brody has some amazing ears!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha, Tracy, I thought 9 inches seemed too big for Brody!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I knew he could not have a 9 inch neck! LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I need to find my tape measure i think i left it at my mums.. i love these measure me show me things
> 
> Tracy i never noticed but brody has some amazing ears!


yes, he does have some big 'ol ears, doesn't he? I love it when he puts them all the way back or to the side. He's so expressive. ha.



foggy said:


> Ha, Tracy, I thought 9 inches seemed too big for Brody!





KittyD said:


> I knew he could not have a 9 inch neck! LOL


ha ha - I'm cracking up! You guys were right. I think I just confused his collar size with his neck size. I usually look for a 9-10 inch collar.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracy, I always knew you must be adding in some for extra room and stuff. His lil neck is tiny. 

Kitty, AJ will be about the same size as Brody, and built the same when he is full grown.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and Tracy, I always put my guys neck sizes with the extra room added in too. That way if it's for gifts, you don't get something that chokes them. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sarah, I would guess Daisy's neck at 8" or so. A 10" collar would probably fit her perfect.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Measured the rest of my crew. Lexie's is 6.5", Chance's is 7".


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Man, Brody must have a thick neck at 9 inches!!! It seems so thin and tiny to me! Maybe I should remeasure, but I thought it was 9 inches, maybe it isn't.


LOL yeah, I mean, Trigger's is only 8 and he's closing in on 7 lbs lol. I just couldn't believe Brody's is bigger


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just measured daisy she's got biiiiig think she had a growth spurt as she's gained an inch in height but no where else

Anyway my giant girl is

8.5 inch tall (minus 2 inches of fur haha) 
11 inch chest 
7 inch neck (I thought she was 7.5 inch lol)


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie's is about 9-10". Don't have any probs buying collars either.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> This is why i think some people have measured wrong. Gia is a small Chi and has a 6 inch neck.. theres no way a bigger 5 1/2lb plus dog has a 6 inch neck.. uhuh no way


Not sure if you were referring to us but Mari does have a super small neck & where she's nearly nekked around her neck right now she doesn't have her "fluff" to add. LOL It's actually 6.5" now that I remeasured...I didn't realize when measuring that the "zero" wasn't at the end of the tape. Lack of sleep for ya! :roll: BTW, she's about 4lbs 12oz now....used to be 6lbs when she was a bit chunkier. hehe


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

I measured Keonas at 9in for the xmas exchange , she weighs 4.8 lbs and after reading this thread thought i better double check lol its actually 7.5 in , probably good i over judged for the exchange though  , she seems to be filling out at the moment .


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

sugarbaby said:


> I measured Keonas at 9in for the xmas exchange , she weighs 4.8 lbs and after reading this thread thought i better double check lol its actually 7.5 in , probably good i over judged for the exchange though  , she seems to be filling out at the moment .


I just went and changed my exchange to 8in lol thought 9in may be over quoting a little to much .


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, neck sizes don’t have anything to do with their overall size. An 8 lb. Chi can have a 7” neck. Most of the Chi's here get their overall size and weight because they are taller and longer. Quigley has a 6.5" neck, but is half the size of Mari. Same with Gia.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> Not sure if you were referring to us but Mari does have a super small neck & where she's nearly nekked around her neck right now she doesn't have her "fluff" to add. LOL It's actually 6.5" now that I remeasured...I didn't realize when measuring that the "zero" wasn't at the end of the tape. Lack of sleep for ya! :roll: BTW, she's about 4lbs 12oz now....used to be 6lbs when she was a bit chunkier. hehe


That would actually be 7.5" because your tape has a 1" space because it includes the 0. Mine starts at 1. Just an FYI. :wink:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Why does mine start at 1?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

So does mine but it's 1 inch from the start of the silver bit


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope Heather not u I was just making a statement


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep, mine too.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mines the exact same as yours t


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I was wondering if I had a funky tape measure or something. :lol:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's special like us


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

TLI said:


> That would actually be 7.5" because your tape has a 1" space because it includes the 0. Mine starts at 1. Just an FYI. :wink:





TLI said:


> Why does mine start at 1?


Uhm, no...her neck is 6.5". Just under if I wanted to be technical. LOL It starts at "0" & in my pic you can see the "0" meats just under 6.5" which would put her neck measurement at that. 

Your "0" would be the very beginning of your tape measure...it just doesn't say "0". That's what most tape measures are. I used one my daughter got from school...which marks the "0" so as to not confuse the kiddoes I guess. But that is why my first measurement of 6" was wrong because I didn't notice the "0" & measured at the very start of the tape as I would using a tape measure like yours.

Anyway...so you can see it closer. My "0" is the very tip of the metal part of your tape measure. So that would put her neck is just under 6.5".


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MChis said:


> Uhm, no...her neck is 6.5". Just under if I wanted to be technical. LOL It starts at "0" & in my pic you can see the "0" meats just under 6.5" which would put her neck measurement at that.
> 
> Your "0" would be the very beginning of your tape measure...it just doesn't say "0". That's what most tape measures are. I used one my daughter got from school...which marks the "0" so as to not confuse the kiddoes I guess. But that is why my first measurement of 6" was wrong because I didn't notice the "0" & measured at the very start of the tape as I would using a tape measure like yours.
> 
> Anyway...so you can see it closer. My "0" is the very tip of the metal part of your tape measure. So that would put her neck is just under 6.5".


Okay, I think I get what you are saying. :lol: No need to be so touchy though. :wink: It just looked diff., pardon me!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm not in any of the exchanges but my two chi girls have 8" necks and I don't have any problem finding collars for them. The collars I get fit necks 8"-12", and I have their collars sit loosely since they only wear them for identification, they all get walked on their harnesses.

My husky has a 17" neck!


----------

